# Transferring file from flash drive to hard drive



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

After inserting the flash drive I selected the folder to be moved and right clicked on it. But didn't find the "move to" option. Then I read somewhere that I need to click on 'properties' which should show the "location tab" for the file to be moved. But 'properties' doesn't show any location lab either. Can someone please suggest what I need to do?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Open file explorer put flash drive in click on the flash drive letter hold down left lick button down on folder you want to move then drag to where you want it. It should copy folder once you verify it copied you can delete off flash drive. That’s how I do it. Their other ways


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, I will try it. At the moment I don't have the flash drive inserted. But other than 'drag and drop' isn't there any other way?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you. I will save this link for future use.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can also hold down the *Right* click button and drag it to the folder you want and it will ask if you want to *Copy* it or *Move *it before you let go of the Right click button.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I open the Flash drive and resize the window so it only takes up half the screen. Then I right click File Explorer on the taskbar and open another session of File Explorer, I resize that so now the Flash Drive and the C:\drive File explorer are next to each other both taking up half of the screen each. I browse to the C:\ drive File Explorer, to the folder I want to put the file from the Flash Drive in. then I *drag* it from the Flash Drive to the other File Explorer window. Or Right click the folder on the flash drive and *Copy* it, then open the destination folder, put your pointer in the middle and* Paste*. You can also *Cut *and *Paste* if you want to move it from the Flash Drive.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the additional guidelines. 

This is one thing that was easier in Windows 7.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Copy or Cutting and Pasting or Dragging and Dropping hasn't changed in Windows since Windows 95. It is just as easy to do in 10 as it was in 95.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Actually in Win.7 you right click and "move to" and it's done. I need to scan a document and attach it as jpg file via email. That scanner is still plugged into my old Win7 laptop (which is not connected to internet) because the software installed is thru a CD and there's no CD drive in laptop with Win10. So I'm scanning in Win7, then inserting flash drive in it and moving the doc into it. Then I'm inserting that flash drive into Win10 laptop to attach it with email. I can also select the document straight from the flash drive but would prefer to move & save it to Win10 desktop. And I didn't find it as simple as in Win7. With your guidelines, hope it will be easier.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> You can also hold down the *Right* click button and drag it to the folder you want and it will ask if you want to *Copy* it or *Move *it before you let go of the Right click button


What is the make and model# of your Scanner? You can go to the Scanner Manufacturers Support/Download Drivers site, type in your Make and Model # and download the Windows 10 driver for your scanner, then plug it in and it will work on that computer.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Scanner is very old. My old HP laptop with Win7 is about 12 years old. The scanner was purchased a year earlier. The make is Canon .... CanoScan Lide20" .. this could be the model. I would think it's too old to work on Windows 10 even with driver update. No to mention what hidden confusions may follow after the download.


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

If there is a Win10 version of drivers for your scanner, install them and don't second guess it if you are running Win10. If there are no Win10 drivers for your scanner, either work with what you have or get a new scanner. Surprising numbers of older products have Win10 drivers. A 12 year old laptop may be too old for Win10 however. If you aren't very demanding of computers, you may be fine with a 12 year old laptop. But new computer hardware has USB 3.1 or 3.2 which are ridiculously faster than USB 1 & 2. And so many other advances.


----------



## Pursya (Feb 27, 2008)

Songbird_2016 said:


> Scanner is very old. My old HP laptop with Win7 is about 12 years old. The scanner was purchased a year earlier. The make is Canon .... CanoScan Lide20" .. this could be the model. I would think it's too old to work on Windows 10 even with driver update. No to mention what hidden confusions may follow after the download.


_edit_
Actually on reading the fine print there is no drivers for that scanner for W10. My apologies.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

No problem. Whenever I need to use this scanner, I use the old laptop and transfer it here thru the flash drive.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

So you could make a VM out of your win7 machine and then run the VM on the Win 10 machine and have the drivers already installed in the VM.

For file copying I use Teracopy because it adds a move to item when right clicking on file or folder but mainly because it verifies that the file before deleting the original.

Just a warning as I've been bit too many times moving a file just to find out later that it didn't copy it right and lost the file forever. Always use copy then go back and delete the file or folder when you are sure that they are the same.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds a bit too difficult for a novice like me ....


----------



## jonnyb (May 23, 2006)

I always use the right click with the menu to move stuff because it gives you a choice of what to do, move or copy.


----------



## Roguecroc (Jan 8, 2009)

Songbird_2016 said:


> After inserting the flash drive I selected the folder to be moved and right clicked on it. But didn't find the "move to" option. Then I read somewhere that I need to click on 'properties' which should show the "location tab" for the file to be moved. But 'properties' doesn't show any location lab either. Can someone please suggest what I need to do?


you can open the file in the flash drive Place the curser on it while holding the button down and drag it across to where you want to store it.Or right click on the file to transfer click on copy the go to the file you want to transfer to right click and select paste


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Songbird_2016 said:


> Sounds a bit too difficult for a novice like me ....


It's really not that difficult to create a VM. There's plenty of youtube videos to help you walk thru it and plenty of videos on how to make a virtual machine in Windows 10.

As compared to not being able to use your scanner at all. Worth the educational hit you'd take learning how to do it. 

One more thing is you could continue to use your old favorite software in the Win 7 VM. No need to upgrade to the online versions of MS Office, Adobe products, and other software.


----------



## geo791 (Feb 4, 2008)

I've used the drag & drop method, and also the cut & paste or copy & paste method. Cut, or copy, and paste has always been the more reliable method of moving files for me. Sometimes when using the drag & drop method, the file will end up in the wrong folder and then I have to move it again to the correct folder. Cut & paste works very easily when moving one file, or a group of files. It is my preferred method and I use it a lot.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Copy or Cutting and Pasting or Dragging and Dropping hasn't changed in Windows since Windows 95. It is just as easy to do in 10 as it was in 95.


Totally agree... All I ever do... windows explorer, navigate to file or folder, select, ( so it is highlighted) Ctrl + C for copy, Ctrl + X for cut, navigate to location you wish to copy/move to, select area, Ctrl + V for paste... works every time.


----------



## geo791 (Feb 4, 2008)

SoCalBryan said:


> It's really not that difficult to create a VM. There's plenty of youtube videos to help you walk thru it and plenty of videos on how to make a virtual machine in Windows 10.
> 
> As compared to not being able to use your scanner at all. Worth the educational hit you'd take learning how to do it.
> 
> One more thing is you could continue to use your old favorite software in the Win 7 VM. No need to upgrade to the online versions of MS Office, Adobe products, and other software.


Bryan,
I was not able to install an old medical program with 20 years of history in it on Windows 10. For that reason alone I did not upgrade from Windows 7. Then in 2019 the updated version of Quicken would no longer install in Windows 7, so I was kind of forced to upgrade at that point. I built a new desktop computer shortly after and installed Windows 10 64-bit on it. Then I discovered that the reason my old medical program would not install on Windows 10. It was because the old program needed a 32-bit system to install and run on. After some online research I discovered VirtualBox and learned how to create a virtual machine. Yes, there was a bit of a learning curve but it was well worth it. I installed Windows 10 32-bit inside the VM, installed my old medical program, and created a shortcut on the taskbar to open it. It will run my old medical program and other older 16-bit and 32-bit programs just fine. It's really a slick way to run old legacy programs, or hardware, that are needed yet and it sure beats having to keep an old machine around to run them. There are several good YouTube videos showing how to set up a virtual machine in Windows.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

SoCalBryan said:


> As compared to not being able to use your scanner at all. Worth the educational hit you'd take learning how to do it.
> 
> One more thing is you could continue to use your old favorite software in the Win 7 VM. No need to upgrade to the online versions of MS Office, Adobe products, and other software.


It's not that I'm not able to use the scanner at all. But it's plugged with the old Windows7 laptop because scanner software is in CD which cannot be installed in Windows10 laptop. Also, the old Windows7 laptop isn't connected to the internet so I cannot install or upgrade anything in that machine.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can copy all of the files from the CD and Paste them into a USB Flash drive to transfer to the Windows 10 computer. As previously stated, you don't need a driver in Windows 10, just the Scanner software.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Songbird_2016 said:


> It's not that I'm not able to use the scanner at all. But it's plugged with the old Windows7 laptop because scanner software is in CD which cannot be installed in Windows10 laptop. Also, the old Windows7 laptop isn't connected to the internet so I cannot install or upgrade anything in that machine.


Better yet you can use UltraISO to make an ISO image of the CD/DVD then copy that to the USB drive, way faster IMO, then copy that to a folder on the harddrive, then mount it in windows as a virtual CD/DVD drive. Since it's an image of the the CD/DVD, but is located on the harddrive, installation time is significantly reduced because it's running at the hard drive speed instead of the CD/DVD speed. Pretty much the standard way to do installs nowadays. It's faster to make an image of the CD/DVD and copy it to the hard drive then to try and install it from the USB drive or from a regular CD/DVD drive.

Learning how to do these two skills,VM's and CD/DVD imaging, will make your computing use way less taxing. I use them regularly.

Worth the 4 or 5 hours I spent learning how to accomplish them. Here's a couple of links to get you started -

How to make a VM

How to make a CD/DVD image.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

geo791 said:


> Bryan,
> I was not able to install an old medical program with 20 years of history in it on Windows 10. For that reason alone I did not upgrade from Windows 7. Then in 2019 the updated version of Quicken would no longer install in Windows 7, so I was kind of forced to upgrade at that point. I built a new desktop computer shortly after and installed Windows 10 64-bit on it. Then I discovered that the reason my old medical program would not install on Windows 10. It was because the old program needed a 32-bit system to install and run on. After some online research I discovered VirtualBox and learned how to create a virtual machine. Yes, there was a bit of a learning curve but it was well worth it. I installed Windows 10 32-bit inside the VM, installed my old medical program, and created a shortcut on the taskbar to open it. It will run my old medical program and other older 16-bit and 32-bit programs just fine. It's really a slick way to run old legacy programs, or hardware, that are needed yet and it sure beats having to keep an old machine around to run them. There are several good YouTube videos showing how to set up a virtual machine in Windows.


Thanks for posting your experience. I've been using older Windows OS's and didn't think to try the 32bit version of windows 10 as a means of solving the older 32bit software issue.

Nice tip Geo


----------



## aerssa3 (Mar 26, 2021)

It's crucial to run a web test to look for any remnants that can be safe as you can see. Please visit here to run the web scannner from ESET.


----------

